# Added fogs to the cruze



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

My hubby had some time today and added my foglights I had ordered. :deg:
Love the way they turned out, little nerve wrecking seeing him tear my car apart but he did a great job using one of the how-to's on here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And he even Blacked out yer bow tie , looks good ....

,,,..,,,


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lookin good!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks good. I normally don't like the yellow fog lights but this has changed my mind


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks great! Fogs are on my list, I love the way the look.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

brian v said:


> And he even Blacked out yer bow tie , looks good ....
> 
> ,,,..,,,


Yup and Thanks! He blacked out the rear Bowtie and the bottom of my rear bumper. He also found some white plastidip and sprayed the chrome on the back.


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> That looks good. I normally don't like the yellow fog lights but this has changed my mind


Yeah, I wanted something different because I did not want my fogs to match my headlights. It turned out better than expected.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Fogs are on my list of DIY upgrades. 

Are those yellow bulbs or lenses?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad, let's see some night shots.

I used to not like yellow fogs in the past but have been thinking about getting some as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

Here are some other things he has done:deg:


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> Fogs are on my list of DIY upgrades.
> 
> Are those yellow bulbs or lenses?


they are yellow led bulbs


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

Mick said:


> Not bad, let's see some night shots.
> 
> I used to not like yellow fogs in the past but have been thinking about getting some as well.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Here you go :biggrin:


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

HTownCruzer said:


> Yeah, I wanted something different because I did not want my fogs to match my headlights. It turned out better than expected.


It came out really good I'm in love


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Any way you could get the info on what LEDs he used and if he had to add resistors or it was plug and play, I'm through trying to get the right color yellow with HIDs the LEDs look to give the perfect color.


----------



## HTownCruzer (May 20, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Any way you could get the info on what LEDs he used and if he had to add resistors or it was plug and play, I'm through trying to get the right color yellow with HIDs the LEDs look to give the perfect color.


He said it was plug and play, used 68 count led bulb with an h8 base. It's a bit tricky getting them in because they are bigger than the stock bulbs. You have to slowly get them in, as to not damage the LEDs.


----------

